# Game Thread, Bulls at Lakers, Nov. 19, ESPN 7 PM



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The USA today has a nice summary of the game matchup here:

http://covers.usatoday.com/game-matchups/matchup.aspx?page=/data/nba/game/g5_summary_3.html

The games at 7 central time on ESPN.

The Chitown papers:

Struggling Bulls in need of another quick turnaround  



> SAN ANTONIO — After three tough losses in Texas, the state of the Bulls is a confounding mix of poor defense, inconsistent shooting and questionable intensity.
> 
> Recent history does suggest a swift turnaround is possible. Last year, the Bulls opened the annual circus road trip by losing three games at Golden State, Portland and Seattle.
> 
> ...


0-3 since leaving home, Bulls look like doormat  



> LOS ANGELES -- Bulls center Ben Wallace knows enough about his new teammates to declare, ''We ain't never going to panic.''
> But after the Bulls fell to 3-6 by losing the first three games of a seven-game trip -- which continues tonight against the Los Angeles Lakers -- a healthy dose of concern seems appropriate.
> 
> ''We have some serious issues we need to address,'' Wallace said. ''The coaching staff can only do so much. They put the game plan together. It's up to us to execute.''
> ...


Hmmm. Probe the Post more? Will that help?

Player to watch on the Lakers - Andrew Bynum. The kid's been doing well.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

quick question, is central time=chicago time? so will the game start in 3h 30min ?
i always get confused with the timings.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> quick question, is central time=chicago time?


yep


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bulls will win tonight. I'm calling it since no one else is! 


Bulls 97
Lakers 92


Gordon scores 30+

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

If you're in Chicago and for some reason don't get ESPN, the game is also on WCIU


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Yay. I'll actually be home AND be able to watch the game on ESPN ... in HD!!!!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

We better win. I've got a Laker fan coming over to watch the game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Legler on the pregame, said Ben said 'I don't know where these guys are going defensively', something about the players moving all over the place, I guess more about the chemistry issue


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is the game on ESPN? I'm still getting SC, and it's 8:10 ET


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

ESPN is puttting me to sleep, at least the U is showing the anthem/intros.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Haha, Noc gets a big laugh/emption after the PA guy says he's from Spain


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Is the game on ESPN? I'm still getting SC, and it's 8:10 ET


Yeah, they were just showing their dumb little SC Express on the top stories


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Obviously we need a win


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and people say our PA announcer is dead???


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Gordon starting? What did I miss?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon starting tonight..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I like the idea of Deng posting up. Just be aggressive baby. Take it hard to the hoop, even if Odom is covering you.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I see Duhon...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for 2. 2-0 bulls. 

Odom ties. 2-2


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc with the early jumper.

Everyone on the floor can handle the rock (except Ben Wallace)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice tip by Wallace.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Hinrich quick fouls again, to the bench already, now Ben is in


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kobe is gonna destroy us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni is hitting early on


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bynum is so fluid with his post moves. Noc has to watch the complaining.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Kobe is gonna destroy us.


Has Kobe ever destroyed us? I dont remember one time where he has. There may be.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smush should blame the new ball.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

decent move by Big Ben


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Wallace with the strong and ugly move. Ball nowhere near the basket but Bynum called for the foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 12-7.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Interesting 3 pointer!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. What a dunk by parker


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG. Ben got posterized.... SMUSH!!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Has Kobe ever destroyed us? I dont remember one time where he has. There may be.


No he hasn't. But our D hasn't been that great yet, and with Hinrich already having 2 fouls, it's gonna be rough in the mean time. But, Bynum is off to a hot start.

Kerr (the TNT game), and the ESPN announcers are right about our offense. It's so difficult for us to get a shot.

Ben Wallace, how was that facial? Man, we take pride on our D, and it is absent so far this year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 56%. Lakers 44%. Nocioni has 5.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ESPN commentary is crap! on back to back posessions they made mistakes, they said it duhon, when it was gordon. Next possession they said it was Gordon when it was Deng..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> No he hasn't. But our D hasn't been that great yet, and with Hinrich already having 2 fouls, it's gonna be rough in the mean time. But, Bynum is off to a hot start.
> 
> Kerr (the TNT game), and the ESPN announcers are right about our offense. It's so difficult for us to get a shot.
> 
> Ben Wallace, how was that facial? Man, we take pride on our D, and it is absent so far this year.


Our offense is not our problem. We give up 94 pts a game. I agree that our defense is not what it should be.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers up 14-12 on a 7-0 run


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

At least Noc has it working


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need to get the ball to nocioni more often


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc has put on his game face tonight. He knows he put up a stinker in Houston and wants to make up for it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Our offense is not our problem. We give up 94 pts a game. I agree that our defense is not what it should be.


We may score, but I bet our team works harder than other teams to get those 94 points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Awesome block by Ben on Bynum.

Noc is on fire! another three.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noce! Keep feeding him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good block by Wallace. Nocioni for three!! Bulls up 17-14. 5-0 run


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 47% Lakers 43%. Both team have 9 rebounds and 2 blocks


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Love that block by Wallace. Bynum should know better! :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni is red hot.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

God the Lakers are idiots. Odom can never be mentioned in the same breath as Scottie. No way is that Duo touching MJ and Pip's jockstraps.


Shaq Kobe, possibly. You can't say it'd be impossible.

Odom and Kobe = IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc is in the zone...Tom and Red said he was draining shots during the shootaround.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng 1-4. Duhon 0-4


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I wonder why RadMan changed his number.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good d so far. Parker for three. MISS. Radman had the board and he misses a gimme. That's pretty pathetic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is it me or are the espn announcers biased?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh Tyrus coming in. The Lakers are a good team to showcase Tyrus' athleticism.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What??? that was 8 seconds?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ty Ty!

Got blown by, recovered, and key block! 

Nice behind the back dribble too!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great block by Tyrus. good defense by the bulls that time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by TT

21-19 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*truebluefan**, *spongyfungy*, TripleDouble+, theanimal23, bandit101, Mark Bryant, SianTao, *VincentVega*+, *jnrjr79*+, LamarButler, kulaz3000, garnett+, BullSoxChicagosFinest, Onyx*, Smez86

*Why not join in?*


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Damn! Tyrus!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kobe 0-2 1 reb 1 assist


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Is it me or are the espn announcers biased?


i hate the espn announcers. i rather listen to no commentary then to listen to them..

in regards to the game. though the bulls are playing well, i just feel they are playing to the lakers hand at the moment. but only one quarter done and good signs. i don't like the fact that hinrich and wallace has two fouls each already..


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

**** this, 3 fouls on Kirk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has 3 fouls. Geesssss


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what a lame foul. Kirk does not get away with anything.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I thought Benny was gonna oop it to TyTy before the offensive foul.

Ben and Noce should run the pick n'roll, gotta get Ben hot, and Noce is already on fire.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Come on Ben, own this rookie


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> what a lame foul. Kirk does not get away with anything.


Kirk still doesn't get the respect from the refs he deserves.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why are they only up by 2? They should be up by at least 8 or 10. They can't buy a bucket.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What a rebound. I like the aggressiveness from T2. You can tell, if he puts in the work in the offseason, he can be damn special.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Oh yeah call it on Gordon but don't worry about how Odom gets so much space.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> i hate the espn announcers. i rather listen to no commentary then to listen to them..
> 
> in regards to the game. though the bulls are playing well, i just feel they are playing to the lakers hand at the moment. but only one quarter done and good signs. i don't like the fact that hinrich and wallace has two fouls each already..


Well my problem is, they said if not for nocioni, the lakers would be running away in this game. When they said that, bulls were up by 5. They then said lakers were playing well, yet they were 5 down!

So, how can the lakers be running away with a 5 pt lead and nothing said about bulls running away. 

At that time Nocioni had 10 pts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Farmar's shot went brick.

Thabo's pretty pass to PJ gets bricked. Thomas got HIGH for the board but can't finish. He needs to pull those down and reset the offense.

Any household names on the floor? nope.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Our D looks on so far this quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have gone over three minutes w/o scoring


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Kirk still doesn't get the respect from the refs he deserves.


 He does get punished for the effort. He reaches in for the ball while a poor defender would just let the player waltz in for the layup. It sucks and I'm not a big advocate for getting calls for being a star but it almost seems like the refs are out to get him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow what a dunk by TT! Too bad it was goal tending. 

We need for TT to contribute to this team. I think in time he will.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Thomas is just jumping around like a stupidass right now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is aggresive but a little out of control.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I just started watching the game and EVERYTHING going against the Bulls. They can't buy a bucket.

As I am writing this, Bulls get a break and Kobe gets a travel call.

Bulls taking horrible shots.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great move by Tyrus. too strong though. Thabo with the great block. 

I think Sweetney should come in. He had 20 and 25 against the lakers I think last year. (according to Red)


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Calm down Tyrus!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

please TT no jumpshots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow that was one ugly shot TT. lol


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love our Rookies. I know other guys like Aldridge (although I have yet to see him play) are already producing, given Pax's track record and these guys probably (and I HOPE) put in the effort, will be special.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Did the rim block Ben?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We just can't put the damn ball in the hole.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have not scored in 5 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

27% for the bulls. Lakers 35%


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Half the Qtr almost over and the Bulls have ZERO Pts.....


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Could we hit a shot!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WHAT A PLAY! Nice Job Deng! Sefo's length was key in that jumpball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben finds Deng baseline and scores on an up and under.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bynum has a nice game. No doubt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for two! 31-29 LA


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's nice that we force the Kobe into tough shots but we have to clean up the boards. can't allow those easy second chances.

Finally PJ makes one of those....


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Ironic that the Bulls stay within 4 pts while not scoring for almost 6 minutes. 

Since then they have both scored on every possession AND allowed a score on each possession, staying 4 back.

They can't seem to score AND get a stop now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kobe is far from being healthy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT had 4 rebounds and 1 block in 6 minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look pathetic. Worst team in the NBA.

btw, does Tyrus Thomas have a basketball skill? I'm yet to see anything from him aside from a nice vertical.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> We look pathetic. Worst team in the NBA.
> 
> btw, does Tyrus Thomas have a basketball skill? I'm yet to see anything from him aside from a nice vertical.


 Ouch.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

only 4 turnovers with 4mins to go into the half... with Hinrich out most of the game. Go figure..

well our defense is aggressive... im excited to see TT and Thabo next year with a whole summer of tem working on their game.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The guys we have at the 4 spot(Nocioni, Brown) need to do a lot better on the defensive boards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thabo with the breakaway dunk. great pass by Ben on that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by thabo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 33%. Lakers 38%.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> TT had 4 rebounds and 1 block in 6 minutes.



I think 2 of them are rebounds off his own misses.

Thabo looks good out there. We gotat kick our D up another level and continue to get more fast break points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng got away with a walk.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Are the Bulls the worst at Defending the 3?

Unlike the last 3 games LAL don't have allot of size so they are winning the battle of the boards.

If they could hit some shots they could easily win this game especially with Kobe off.

As I am writing this Sefolosha makes a great play and the Bulls give up another 3 at the Buzzer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I think 2 of them are rebounds off his own misses.
> 
> Thabo looks good out there. We gotat kick our D up another level and continue to get more fast break points.


You're right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Terrible pass by Nocioni! Why dont the guards bring the ball up??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Take your time Noc.. What's with these stupid turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice put back by Thabo!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thabo with the board, keeps the ball high for the fast putback. Man Thabo's got some length..

but more importantly, he knows how to use it.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Noch you've gotta be kidding me.. Horrible TO.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We cannot shoot the ball at all.

Kobe for three. and that's good. 

We really need some easy buckets. I really wish we had a guy who can score down low.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

50% Percent Free-Throw shooting isn't going to cut it PERIOD! 

Of course 31% from the Field is pathetic as well, especially since they are getting open looks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's the Paxiles-loving(and excuse making!) poster Frankenstein who said offense wasn't an issue for us?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

What a horrible, horrible first half. What is it with us and second quarters?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Jim Gray is the worst..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

garnett said:


> What a horrible, horrible first half. What is it with us and second quarters?


this isn't a horrible half, i wouldn't go that far. if anything we've got it to our pace.. this is how we would win game the past two years. fustrating the opponents into bad a shots.

if anyone is fustrated its the lakers, we're doing a good job on them on the defensive end. only problem is our shots arn't falling, we're getting decent shots. where as the lakers are having to shoot with a hand in their face most of the time..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We can't settle for jumpers but just need to slash the basket.

Geez. Tom Dore dwarfs Ben Wallace. What is he, 7'2"?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Jim Gray is the worst..


 I'm not watching ESPN but I'm going to guess he caught up with Kobe??


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm not watching ESPN but I'm going to guess he caught up with Kobe??


he caught up with Bynum. its not that i just don't like him that he used to suck up to Jordan and now sucks up to Kobe. i just don't like his face...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Good to see some good defense from the Bulls.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Jim Gray is a weasel.

I think we definately missed Kirk's shooting in that half. I think we should forget about Duhon who's been useless so far and start with Thabo in the third. Thabo's played well and Kirk's just going to pick up another foul guarding Kobe.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> he caught up with Bynum. its not that i just don't like him that he used to suck up to Jordan and now sucks up to Kobe. i just don't like his face...


 never liked him. He is half a man.

It showed when his voice was trembling and cracking during the pistons-pacers brawl.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> We can't settle for jumpers but just need to slash the basket.


From what I've seen anytime a Bull slashes to the basket they get mugged and a no call.

On the other end, when Kirk was in, if he breathed on anyone he was called...

The NBA has got to do something about the way they call fouls.
The idea of trying to eliminate arguing call is good but should have been combined with eliminating the heirarchy of who gets what kind of foul calls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Either we drive to the basket or get Sweetney in there. I'm getting sick of jumpers this west coast trip.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

im not sure about anyone else. but im loving todays game. why you ask? low scoring, or actually no scoring whatsoever by both teams.

because they are playing tough defense, not making too many mistakes and sloppy plays today. i've seen too much run and gun and shooting the ball too quickly in the shot clock this season from the bulls. sure, we're getting bogged out here and there in the offense and throwing up not so great shots, but we're not playing as fast on the offensive end where we're giving up the ball on turnovers tonight (excluding TT, he always plays fasts no matter what). so im quite happy and enjoying the game tonight, because they are playing good rotation defense.

as i said earlier, Hinrich doesn't play much and our turnovers go down alot in the half. but we do need hinrich's shooting more than anything. we need hinrich and gordon on the court together to get some offense. 

i loved TT and Thabo's energy. i also love how skiles has put in TT and Thabo over Malik Allen. Nothing really against Malik he gives us offense, but thats ALL he does, but we're on a good defensive rythme tonight and might as well not ruin that by putting Malk in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're continuing with the jumpers after getting the ball downlow. Noc has been hot though. 

Why do we have to play in a way that the only way to get a win is with Wallace grabbing 20 offensive rebounds?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

right as i give them props. lakers go on a mini run..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

29%


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I think people forget that we're on a West Coast Trip for SEVEN games, and we're playing championship-caliber teams right now. (Spurs, Mavs, and Rockets, Lakers have pieces that have either won or could win a title in the future). So I'm not going to go crazy if things don't go as planned, although I will go crazy if things start falling apart during January, February.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice play by Deng.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

This game is over. 

LA is now hitting shots while Bulls are shooting like the guy who no one wants to take in a pick-up game. 

The shots aren't even close, they are just throwing up shots, it's tough to watch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with the layup. Nice finish after the bump. 3 point play is good.

I'm encouraged with Deng's play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol. Noc didn't leave his pivot foot and gets the easy layin.
but then pokes the ball away from Ben


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng, what a stupid pass.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jumpball Kirk and Bynum.... hmmm...let's see who wins this one..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. What is up with these stupid unforced turnovers? travel by Noc.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

God, Bynum has been annointed as the next big thing by ESPN. It's sickening.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> God, Bynum has been annointed as the next big thing by ESPN. It's sickening.


I will have to ask my friends who work at ESPN what time the have their anointing meetings.

I don't know. Bynum's pretty good. He just turned 19. The praise may be effusive, but I don't think it's particularly out of line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd love to see Adrian Griffin suited up. Does he still have that strained calf?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> God, Bynum has been annointed as the next big thing by ESPN. It's sickening.


well atleast Bynum is on the right track and they have a bigman who is on his way...

where as we had two bigmen that went nowhere, and then both ended up somewhere else.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice drive by ben wallace baseline.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

actually Bynum might quite well be the next big thing. I'm certainly on the Bynum bandwagon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I'd love to see Adrian Griffin suited up. Does he still have that strained calf?


i actually wanted AG to start when Skiles said he was going to mix up the starting line up again. get AG to start the game with hinrich to get some more length and size in the backcourt. then have Gordon and thabo coming in from the bench in that order. and only use Du if thabo is stinking it up...

Du has regressed alot this year.. both offensively and defensively..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We're still in it. Keep feeding Noce. He's on tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

our sloppy play continues. Let's play some controlled basketball here. 

Noc for three. GOOD.
kobe fadeaway. MISS. keep shooting those guy.
Deng baseline. GOOD.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Kobe is looking like Dwayne Wade out there with all these phantom calls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

someone put out Noc. HE'S ON FIRE!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Feed Noc!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tie game 52-52. Bulls on a 8 to zero run


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I see bad execution and horrible shooting in this game. Not _great_ or even _good_ D. Both teams in fact look pretty lethargic.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn. Bynum is going to be a serious player. Nice J.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

garnett said:


> Kobe is looking like Dwayne Wade out there with all these phantom calls.


 Kirk got lucky the refs didn't call him when he faked Kirk out.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Noce Is Goin Craaazy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another three!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

STOP DROP and ROLL NOC!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol. Ben got away with one.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

BW is taking a page out of Noce's book tonight - 2 charges taken already.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Man the NBA is a joke, Kirk didn't even touch Kobe there


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm pretty upset by these lame calls on Kirk.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I will have to ask my friends who work at ESPN what time the have their anointing meetings.


Please do. And while you're at it, ask them how many more years they plan on giving Micheal Vick disporportionate attention compared with his production. 

Bynum has had a nice 10 game stretch. So have hundreds of other unknown players.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

kobe, how does it feel to get a taste of your own mediciine??? buahahahah!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

late whistle on Bryant when Deng landed.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Does it not strike anyone else as odd when Kobe gets FT's when someone breathes on him, then he knocks someone to the floor and puts on a show as if he didn't do anything?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why didnt kobe get a T for his reaction?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Why didnt kobe get a T for his reaction?


Lord knows Noc would have.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls at 37%


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

KHinrich12 said:


> Man the NBA is a joke, Kirk didn't even touch Kobe there


atleast hinrich didn't get a T for his outburst...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There are mixtapes on mixmakers about how Kobe gets jobbed everytime. :whatever:

I think Kirk needs a mixtape of his fouls.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Can anyone on the Bulls make 2 free throws in at a time?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

our free throwing shooting is hideous. its one thing for big ben to shoot badly but when two of our best keeps shooting free throws crappy. whats happened to gordon and dengs freethrowing shooting??!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ooh and 1. good layup by Ben.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah, while I think Bynum is a great player, I agree w/spongy. They need to shut up about Bynum right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As ESPN tells us their admiration about Bynum, bulls pull ahead by two.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Kwame looks like a young, skinny Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Wallace gets the respect with his ugly offensive skills. lakers don't mind fouling him though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn a 3 on 1 and we miss.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We just ****ed up a 3-on-1 fast break...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

can we finish a 3 on 1 break?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> So have hundreds of other unknown players.


Actually, if you go through the entire history of the league, it might even number in the thousands.

The rub, though, is that a exceedingly small percentage of those have been barely 19-year-old seven footers. Hence the "anointing."


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Unbelievable; Bulls blow a 3 on 1, then give up a 1 on 3 on the other end.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

wow. give me TNT's playbyplay anyday. Sager/Collins OR Albert/Kerr. This is horrible. How did these guys get promoted from halftime duty to play by play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tell me, is chicago playing LA? All I am hearing is odom, bynum and kobe.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Lakers got some garbage calls to end that quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

In the meantime Nocioni has 25. Yet we dont hear that he might bed the next MJ. (he wont) I am being facisious!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul waved off. 

So can someone explain to me why after Noc was shooting lights out, the bulls stopped going to him?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Tell me, is chicago playing LA? All I am hearing is odom, bynum and kobe.


thats what happens when you have your halftime analysts calling the game itself.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Actually, if you go through the entire history, it might even number in the thousands.
> 
> The rub, though, is that a exceedingly small percentage of those have been barely 19-year-old seven footers. Hence the "anointing."


Tyson Chandler has looked like Mutumbo for stretches. Eddy Curry has looked like Shaq offensively. Hell, Kwame has played well in stretches. 

You'd think Bulls fans at least would appreciate the prudence in excercising restraint before annointing young players based on insignificant samples of play.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Tell me, is chicago playing LA? All I am hearing is odom, bynum and kobe.



TNT was worse. Not ONCE did anyone even mention a Bulls player after the first 2 minutes of analysis. It was ALL McGrady and Yao.

If it was good, Yao/McGrady were good, if Bulls did well, it was; Where is Mcgrady, what's up with Yao?

I listened for some commentary and analysis on the Bulls play and got none.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Very good by the refs there. I didn't even think of that. Bulls get a break there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need for Hinrich to step up this quarter. Gordon has 5 fouls.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i feel an insane 4th quarter coming on. i'm calling bulls W right now.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

It's guy check time.

We need a win in the worst way...who wants to step up?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need Kirk to hit those shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Andres for three!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Tyson Chandler has looked like Mutumbo for stretches. Eddy Curry has looked like Shaq offensively. Hell, Kwame has played well in stretches.
> 
> You'd think Bulls fans at least would appreciate the prudence in excersizing restraint before annointing young players based on statistical insignificant samples of play.


I thought your beef was with ESPN's "anointing."

If you miss Red and Bore's boosterism so much, listen to the radio. Neil Funk's not as homeristic as those two, but I promise he won't say anything nice (or objective) about the opponent, either.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc is hitting them


I hope the Bulls get a clue.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noce finishes with 37. I'm calling it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Career hgh? I didnt know that.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

anorexorcist said:


> i feel an insane 4th quarter coming on. i'm calling bulls W right now.


I hope so, but having BG with 5 PFs already makes things complicated. I feel that talk of the game for us , once the game is over, are going to be the refs. Gut feeling.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Get Tyrus out, we don't need him in a close late situation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I thought your beef was with ESPN's "anointing."
> 
> If you miss Red and Bore's boosterism so much, listen to the radio. Neil Funk's not as homeristic as those two, but I promise he won't say anything nice (or objective) about the opponent, either.


 Funk absolutely destroys any player he doesn't like


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh. Kirk has missed two in a row


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh that Noc three went in and out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 36% Lakers 40. We have been out rebounded by 10. Noc 28 Deng 12. We need someone else to pick up the scoring.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I thought your beef was with ESPN's "anointing."


It is. They called Bynum the next great Laker center and a player who could lead them to another title. Defend that.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That trey hurts.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Fingers crossed. I don't know what's preventing the Bulls from putting it all together. They're lucky to be getting Nocioni on a crazy night.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls unable to capitalize on Kobe being out.

This game will go down to the wire, meaning, it's doubtful Bulls can win it, but crazier things have happened.

On second thought, there goes another 23 seconds of great defense followed by an insane 3 from the opposition


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

RadMan, get that $hit out of there! Ben Showing his presence!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

That was just stupid by Noc


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here we go. Call nocioni for a T yet let kobe complain all he wants.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyrus Thomas is completely out of control and useless, get Deng in there damnit.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Bull****. TyTy weighs 215, he can't push over Kwame. Then again Kwame is a little girl.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

WHERE IS SWEETNEY

he averaged 21 points against LAL last year.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How many houses have we built yet, with all our bricks?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another offensive foul by TT. Shocking!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

So whats the difference between that and what Kobe does every time? ****


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I need to some playmakers on the floor. This group is playing ugly. We can't create our own shots, we need other guys that can pass. 

Of course Deng will settle for that stupid jumper. Khryapa sounds great for this team right now.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

persistent whinning?? do these guys think they are funny??


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Our offense is unbelievably bad right now. We would have had trouble breaking 50 tonight if it wasn't for a huge game from Noch.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> It is.


So keep it about that. Not the "I've been burned by Curry and Chandler" card.



> They called Bynum the next great Laker center and a player who could lead them to another title. Defend that.


Dude. Relax. It's Bill Walton. (edit: or Jon Barry. or whatever)

Now if they'd said something like that about Tyrus Thomas, then you can go ahead and get outraged.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game Over.

Aside from the Grizzlies who're missing their best player, it's hard to think of a team worse than your Chicago Bulls.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Gordon time. Lets use him while we still have a game.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

these ref's are hor a bull,and so if our offense,we really really need a post threat somewhere to balance us out,because right now the laker aren't shooting that well,and we cann't take advantage because we cann't score either.

if we lose i will say thank you to the ref's and no offense.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Yikes.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

My god. Ben gets a facial earlier, and Noce gets the MEGA FACIAL.

God this is getting ugly. No one can buy a bucket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

awww geez... oh noc...nice try though.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

how in god's name is thabo in there, and duhon has sat for nearly 10 minutes?!?!?!?!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> So keep it about that. Not the "I've been burned by Curry and Chandler" card.


I was questioning how a Bulls fan such as yourself could defend hyping of a young big based on such a limited sample of play after having witnessed those two show spurts of good play too. Seems relevent. 

Regardless of who it was uttering such hyperbole, it's really par for the course with ESPN.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I wonder if they'll now start dropping some of our National TV games. I hope they do.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

there's something wrong when Kwame is stealing from guards like Thabo


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We deserve to lose. Freakin Kwame with a steal. RadMan with a block.

These losers are beating us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team ****in sucks


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

63 points with 5:10 left in the fourth.

Yeah, the offense is fine.

And Vlad Radmanovic just stuffed some soft-assed Swiss fudge from Tae-bo.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Skiles has lost yet another game for us.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls looking bad in every facet of the game. 

Is this the Washington Generals or the Chicago Bulls? 

This reminds me of the 15 win teams.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't want to gut the team for a scorer, but I wish we had one other big contract to easily faciliate a trade for a legit scorer.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

There are few thing more embarrassing than having Kwame Brown do well against you.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

omg Kirk got a call.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Greg Anthony, reading from ESPN's anti-Bulls talking points:

The Bulls need an offensive player who can get a basket during a dry spell, night after night.

Phantom foul on Bynum.

Whoa, wait a minute -- Anthony departs from the talking points and praises the Bulls' ability to close games with a flurry.

Whoa, wait a minute again! Jon Barry praising the Bulls' defense.

Call Bristol -- these guys have left the reservation.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> Skiles has lost yet another game for us.


The refs took this one away from the bulls. Period.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Is ESPN anti-Bull? I just thought they're pro-hype.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bynum out, there may be hope for the Bulls yet.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

FREETHROWS!!!!!!!!!!! omg 11 for 19. kirk with 2 misses and some by gordon come on


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

NOW WE HAVE TO WIN.

Bynum is gone, if we don't do it now it's never.

WHERE IS FRIGGIN DUHON. WHY IS THE ROOKIE IN AT CRUNCH TIME.

NOCE!!! THANK YOU GOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

fadeaway by Noc is good. tough shot. Why does it have to be this way?


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The Bulls' halfcourt offense is tragic right now.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

When Kwame Brown is a factor, you know your D sucks.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank You God! Ben!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon can rain those shots in... please get going Ben.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon for three


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> The refs took this one away from the bulls. Period.


Give me a break. Granted there have been some bad calls but any team that shoots 34% from the field has no business winning a game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We're only down by 4, and I'll take any win ever, but man we need to get our act in gear.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Is ESPN anti-Bull? I just thought they're pro-hype.


Apparently not, because no team in the league got more hype than the Bulls did entering this season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

More Ben Gordon heroics, please!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Remember the days when the Bulls couldn't buy a foul and you could say that the Bulls could win a few more games if they could just get a few more calls?

Well, it does seem the bulls are getting more calls, now they just can't convert. :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe these numbers. Bulls have more offensive boards than the Lakers (13 to 12) and the Lakers have more turnovers. (20 to 15)


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Give me a break. Granted there have been some bad calls but any team that shoots 34% from the field has no business winning a game.


Exactly. And throw in the fact that the head coach leaves a rookie who has played horribly in stretches instead of our starting shooting guard, who helped us get the lead in the first place. WHY in GOD'S NAME does he do this? I'm starting a Fire Skiles club after tonight. Enough is enough.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Apparently not, because no team in the league got more hype than the Bulls did entering this season.


Undue hype, if you ask me.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

why has SKILES TAKEN GORDON OUT OF THE GAME?!?!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

MY MISTAKE. Deng came in for THABO...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez louise. so many chances. yet Ben and Noc did not get to shoot it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We cant throw it in the ocean


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Make a shot already.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

More jumpers! More jumpshots, please!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

ugly game,but i guess this is what pax had in mind when he still didn't get us a post threat after a full summer,and change.Also deng,should be posted up more often,and noc should have 40 because no 1 else can score but him,but we fail to feed the hot hand.That has been a problem for year's with us and even now when we have zero offense.This is all skiles,paxs and ref's fault tonight,our guy's are trying thier best,but this is the nba u need a post threat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

charge by kobe. Why wasnt a T called?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

if the bulls lose this game, they blew it for themselves.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls just not getting the breaks, Gordon with a three in and out, and what happened to Noc?

Ever since he missed the three awhile back he has been invisible.


OT; Bears just took over the top spot in Points Allowed!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Why wasnt a T called?


We're lucky. If it was Wade, they not only wouldn't have called a T on Wade, but a T on us.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> charge by kobe. Why wasnt a T called?


Ya I def saw bulls*** come out of hismouth


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> More jumpers! More jumpshots, please!


I hear ya. One would think they would try and take it to the hoop and get fouled. But then what do I know!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

just drive it to the hoop. that's ALL we have to do. Deng to the hole, this has worked SO effectively for us in the past.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Undue hype, if you ask me.


Clearly! But the hype was not all coming from the Worldwide Leader.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben's shot in and out. darn.

Kobe didn't get the call. WOW. I'm shocked.

traveling? again?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Have we converted on a possession yet after we take a charge?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Comedy of freaking errors.

Get a goddamn hoop here!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

how many chances do we need?!?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game over.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

bulls suck. gordon w the ill advised shot TWICE!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Funny, against Houtston Collins says Skiles is great at plays out of time outs, the Bulls then make an incredibly bad play.

Same thing here with Anthony making the call and Hinrich playing like a bad rookie tonight.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The offense is fine. We just to tighten up the defense. 70 points ought to be enough to win a game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

70 points indicates how challenged this team is offensively. They're going to give up < 80 points and can't really make it a game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ben is gone



they stold our music


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> The offense is fine. We just to tighten up the defense. 70 points ought to be enough to win a game.


 :cheers: :clown:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 70 points indicates how challenged this team is offensively. They're going to give up < 80 points and can't really make it a game.


I totally disagree. The defense obviously took too many plays off tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Worst In The League.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The other day I mused about whether the Lakers would trade someone like Bynum for Ben Wallace.

I won't do that anymore. The truth of the matter is Bynum and Kwame Freaking Brown pretty much owned him and PJ.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I totally disagree. The defense obviously took too many plays off tonight.












Shirley you jest.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Greg Anthony back to his rabid anti-Bulls talking points.

What difference do points in the paint and easy interior buckets and attacking the basket make when you play lackadaisical defense like the Bulls did tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Horrendous display. how about trying some other guys like Sweetney?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I might've been wrong abt Ben Wallace being a more glorified Chandler.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

That last drive by Kirk says it all...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Horrendous display. how about trying some other guys like Sweetney?


being viewed as a hard *** is above wins for Skiles


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

At least the defense showed up. The Bulls lack of defense was becoming worrisome. Hinrich and Gordon won't both have bad games like that often.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I might've been wrong abt Ben Wallace being a more glorified Chandler.


Yeah, but can't you just see Thomas soaking up all the knowledge? He is going to be SO ready to explode in 2012.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> The offense is fine. We just to tighten up the defense. 70 points ought to be enough to win a game.



I hope you are joking. I will take that as if you are. 

:banana:


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Uh, another disappointing loss in a game we 'should' have won. Turnovers, imo cost us this game along with poor shot selection, had BG found a way to score two points instead of the quick (missed) 3's they might have made it more interesting but another loss. Hopefully the Bulls jump start after this circus trip and start get it going.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I might've been wrong abt Ben Wallace being a more glorified Chandler.


Last I checked Chandler was playing pretty well.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Guys, please. Why it has to be Skiles everytime? Why is it so hard to call out Hinrich? Or Gordon? 
When Skiles went to the bench against the Rockets during the 2nd quarter against Houston (and that included Sweetney), everybody ripped him another one after the game saying that that was his fault for using so many guys. Furthermore, do you want me to go back to that thread are re-post the Sweetney comments? 
Why is it that the player that is on the bench or doesnt play is the best? Come on, Sweetney was pathetic even before starting the season. Inexcusable.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> At least the defense showed up. The Bulls lack of defense was becoming worrisome.


Yeah, being fourth in the league in pts scored against (even before tonight) was definitely worrisome. You can't win games giving up that many points!

I'll say it again -- 70 points on the board ought to hold up in an NBA game. If you're going to go all crazy and give up 82, you pretty obviously don't deserve a win.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Yeah, being fourth in the league in pts scored against (even before tonight) was definitely worrisome. You can't win games giving up that many points!
> 
> I'll say it again -- 70 points on the board ought to hold up in an NBA game. If you're going to go all crazy and give up 82, you pretty obviously don't deserve a win.


I'd say it is worrisome when the best defensive FG% against team adds the supposed best defensive player in the league and gets worse defensively. 

Hopefully the offensive results tonight will be more of an aberration than the defensive results.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Guys, please. Why it has to be Skiles everytime? Why is it so hard to call out Hinrich? Or Gordon?
> When Skiles went to the bench against the Rockets during the 2nd quarter against Houston (and that included Sweetney), everybody ripped him another one after the game saying that that was his fault for using so many guys. Furthermore, do you want me to go back to that thread are re-post the Sweetney comments?
> Why is it that the player that is on the bench or doesnt play is the best? Come on, Sweetney was pathetic even before starting the season. Inexcusable.


because in that game, everyone including doug collins called out the fact that we were playing good, we had a lead, and things were going our way until for no damn reason, Skiles threw in Sweetney.

same thing here. first quarter, we were doing good, hinrich was on the bench, we had a lead, we were pretty close, and then third quarter, the duhon and hinrich combo kept us in it.

then the last quarter, ******* skiles for some strange reason pulls duhon and puts thabo in. Kobe proceeds to make a fool out of him for the rest of the game.

and finally, last year, sweetney averaged 21 points against the lakers. who had kwame brown at the time.

if anything, sweetney should have been put in at the end when bynum, who we were doing a pretty good job on, fouled out. brown would have wondered why this guy was here, and sweetney would have been able to do some things in the post for us.

after all, he is our only true post player.

end of story. see my sig.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I hope you are joking. I will take that as if you are.
> 
> :banana:


Yes, I'm being facetious.

I don't believe that the offense is "fine," or that "we just didn't hit a bunch of open jumpers," or that "Ben and Kirk won't have bad nights together very often."

I have no doubt that the Bulls will look much better against inferior opposition. But against equal or better teams, the Bulls simply have to work too hard to get good shots in a half-court set.

I thought that signing an older player like Wallace to such a huge contract meant that the Bulls were poised to join the league's elite. I kind of want to win right now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> At least the defense showed up. The Bulls lack of defense was becoming worrisome. Hinrich and Gordon won't both have bad games like that often.


Don't mistake a purely low score for good defense. Neither team shot all that well but the Lakers controlled the boards and controlled the tempo of the game. We flailed and fouled like crazy, which is part of which kept Kirk off the court too much to get one track.

U_G_L_Y, you ain't got no aliby.

I liked Thabo though.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

ScottMay said:


> Yeah, being fourth in the league in pts scored against (even before tonight) was definitely worrisome. You can't win games giving up that many points!
> 
> I'll say it again -- 70 points on the board ought to hold up in an NBA game. If you're going to go all crazy and give up 82, you pretty obviously don't deserve a win.


Tell me which championship team was the last to win averaging 70 points a game? I doubt there's even one.

I think that if the Bulls lose their next game, it's time to start worrying. There's no reason we should have lost this game (before it started, mind you), and there's NO reason we should lose to Denver. They are just not a better team than us. If the Nuggets win, and we don't win our next couple games against the worst teams in the league (Philly, New York), we better see some line-up changes, or at least tighten up the rotation.

Something needs to be done. We can't just throw these games away and say they aren't important, because they are. And I hate that we have to play these championship level teams ONE AFTER ANOTHER. It sucks big time.

But the next games are gimmes. These next few games are the ones we NEED to win to be able to say we've improved this season. If not, I'm gonna start to panic.

The schedule gets easier after tonight, and the wins better start piling up sooner rather than later.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Very frustrating game to watch that was. I don't even want to think about how bad the shooting would have been without Noch. Oh well we couldn't have played much worse and we at least kept it close. That's what I'm just going to tell myself.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Guys, please. Why it has to be Skiles everytime? Why is it so hard to call out Hinrich? Or Gordon?
> When Skiles went to the bench against the Rockets during the 2nd quarter against Houston (and that included Sweetney), everybody ripped him another one after the game saying that that was his fault for using so many guys. Furthermore, do you want me to go back to that thread are re-post the Sweetney comments?
> Why is it that the player that is on the bench or doesnt play is the best? Come on, Sweetney was pathetic even before starting the season. Inexcusable.


 Sweetney because he played well against them in two games last year and we needed some easy baskets and not jumper after jumper.

Kirk played terribly today. He had the ball in his hand most of the night and he had to make things happen but he couldn't. He was turning the ball over, dribbling off his foot, and shot terribly. What is Big Ben going to do with the ball in the post Kirk?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


>


I'm not sure that he would have made that much difference, unless you talk about a possible domino effect in which drafting Roy lead to a Gordon/pick trade for a big-time offensive player.

But again, I'm left scratching my head when people talk about Thomas being the linchpin of a championship-level team in a few seasons. He is raw as ****.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I think I just saw Kirk miss a jumpshot. And the game's been over for half an hour.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I thought that signing an older player like Wallace to such a huge contract meant that the Bulls were poised to join the league's elite.


Perhaps that's where the mistake was made. Wallace was declining before joining the Bulls. Expecting that the upgrade of a declining Wallace over Chandler would propel the mediocre Bulls to title contention may have been a bit optimistic.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> But again, I'm left scratching my head when people talk about Thomas being the linchpin of a championship-level team in a few seasons. He is raw as ****.


Since nobody answered this question last time I'll ask again: What basket skill does Thomas possess aside from being able to jump really well? Bulls fans must have seen _something_ aside from mad hops to be so excited abt this guy's future.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

im actually not as mad about the bulls play tonight as the other previous road games. we played alot better on the defensive end, and our rotation was really good. the lakers had to pretty much play our style of play. 

only problem was hinrich and gordon, they both stunk it up in a big way. usually on or the other would have a half decent game, and if that were the case tonight we would have won. 

im telling you know PAXSON IS PISSED!! His going to have to make a decision on who to keep between Hinrich and Gordon, his going to have to trade one or the other. They both don't work too well together, and get rid of Duhon while your at it, his really regressed from the past year, and his not going to get any better as his career goes along. Get thabo in there as much as possible.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Well Roy certainly wouldn't make a difference sitting on the IR like he is now. But, we needed scorers and we drafted glue type players. I love Thabo. It is unconditional. But damn -- we need some points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is all part of the plan. Two high draft picks in a deep draft is worth tanking, I guess.

EDIT: that's 2 chances at a high draft pick


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Since nobody answered this question last time I'll ask again: What basket skill does Thomas possess aside from being able to jump really well? Bulls fans must have seen _something_ aside from mad hops to be so excited abt this guy's future.


the tools are all there, thats what we see. we see length, and his atheletic ability. we see his explosiveness, and his great first step. his leaping ability, along with his quick second leap. he just plays too fast paced as alot of people say, he doesn't know how to play within himself, and doesn't know when and when not to extert his energy. his just not patient... espically on the offensive end.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Silver Lining.

Deng somehow managed to score 13 points on a horrid shooting night. As a second year player who didn't play a full college career, Luol is our most consistent player and this should be complimented.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> This is all part of the plan. Two high draft picks in a deep draft is worth tanking, I guess.
> 
> EDIT: that's 2 chances at a hight draft pick


i was just about to say, we aint getting TWO draft picks. 

when its all said and done, we'll get into the playoffs. it just doesn't look like we'll be in the upper echelon of the east as most predicted..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> the tools are all there, thats what we see. we see length, and his atheletic ability. we see his explosiveness, and his great first step. his leaping ability, along with his quick second leap. he just plays too fast paced as alot of people say, he doesn't know how to play within himself, and doesn't know when and when not to extert his energy. his just not patient... espically on the offensive end.


Yup.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, Skiles' teams have had rough stretches the last 2 years and still finished relatively strong.

It may take Skiles until the Break to figure this one out, but I am going to hold off judgement on this team until then (Unless they have less than 10 wins by Christmas).

It doesn't really help that there has been NO Stability on this team for years.

Remember that The Bulls took 4-5 years with a relatively stable line-up AND MJ to win it all.

When you turn half your roster over every year is not a way to get anything going. 

What's really ironic is that this team is STILL the ideal team for a superstar to come into and win a championship. A bunch of role players and hustle players.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> the tools are all there, thats what we see. we see length, and his atheletic ability. we see his explosiveness, and his great first step. his leaping ability, along with his quick second leap.


Yes Yes, I/We know he's an explosive jumper, but what else? First step you say? The guy can't even dribble the ball! He's falling all over the place when he does. Athleticism isn't a very useful tool if that's all you have.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

big ben should get his props. everyone is hating on his contribution because we're not winning, and we're bound to blame the player that has the biggest price tag on our team. but we all knew he doesn't bring scoring what so ever, and he never has his whole career. on the defensive end, he still does a great job, its just a little hard when he plays centre at his size, yet his still probably the tallest player on the court for the bulls most of the time, so even when he boxes out for our players to rebound the ball, our players just are too short to get those rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> i was just about to say, we aint getting TWO draft picks.
> 
> when its all said and done, we'll get into the playoffs. it just doesn't look like we'll be in the upper echelon of the east as most predicted..


There's two teams below us in the standings for playoff berths.

FWIW


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Duhon, Hinrich, and Gordon stinking on the same night= Bulls loss.

Effort was more than there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Well, Skiles' teams have had rough stretches the last 2 years and still finished relatively strong.
> 
> It may take Skiles until the Break to figure this one out, but I am going to hold off judgement on this team until then (Unless they have less than 10 wins by Christmas).
> 
> ...


How "stable" were the Lakers when they won with Kobe and Shaq? (The first time)


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> I liked Thabo though.


kindly enlighten me as to what you liked about him, besides the fact that he took up space on the court and arguably cost us some critical points in the fourth when Kobe took him one-on-one or drew the foul playing him.

4th quarter roundup of our favorite Swiss:

Sefolosha Turnover: Bad Pass (1 TO) 
leads to
Steal: Bryant
leads to
K. Brown Slam Dunk +foul
Assist: Bryant

then

Sefolosha Turnover: Lost Ball (2 TO) Steal: K. Brown (2 ST)

KWAME ROBBED HIM!?!?!

and wait, wait, there's more

Sefolosha Layup Shot: Missed Block: Radmanovic (1 BLK)

Now even Vladdy boy is blocking him. Great!

and then, our next substitution, where you would think Skiles would have some sense and get this rookie out of the game...

DENG OUT
HINRICH IN

WTF!?!?!?!?!?!

then then then

Sefolosha Foul: Shooting
Which leads to one FT for Odom

Then, as we finally cut to within four, things look pretty good, we still might miraculously come back...not time to make dumb fouls yet....

Sefolosha Foul: Personal (2 PF)

Oh. My. God.

This last foul was at the 2:47 mark, and here Skiles finally pulls him.







He played 10 minutes in the fourth quarter. More time in there than Deng. Than Hinrich. Than Duhon (obviously, since Duhon would normally play in cruch time if Hinrich or Gordon was having a ****ty game....NORMALLY being the key word.)

I'm just stunned that Skiles kept him in for so long when we needed to win, and he was making bonehead play after bonehead play.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I think a lot of the criticism of the Wallace signing is unfair. Just like I feared when we traded for PJ then stood pat, Big Ben is not being put in a position where he can be most successful, much like Chandler was last season. He has no help down low, which means not only is he the team's only big time rebounder and guy who can challenge drivers at the rim(besides TT), but he also is the only guy the team can stick on the other teams' post threats. 
Add to that the fact that the smallball combo of Nocioni and Deng hasn't been as stout on the boards, and its a bad situation. I mean, people talk like Wallace was bad tonight, but he had 12 boards, 2 blocks, 3 steals, even 8 points. 

We're probably not that far away from seeing too large doses of Allen and Sweetney.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Hinrich and Gordon could have played better had they not got into early foul trouble. Hinrich still gets no respect from the refs, he picked up 2 quick cheap fouls and that took him out of the game. Then he pokes the ball away from Kobe and quick whistle cause the ref probably doesn't believe Hinrich can steal the ball from Kobe!

Also, Kobe still complains to the refs on every d*** call. Our guys take it to the basket, nothing called on the Lakers, Lakers drive, oh, whistle needs to be blown. I'm not talking cheap reach in fouls, I'm talking body contact. Something the Lakers did all night long and got away with!

Yes, Thomas doesn't show all the necessary basketball skills yet, but in time those things will come to him with work. He know he missed one of his shots but got right around the player in the blink of an eye to get the rebound. His defensive presence helps also.

It's amazing, we have already played 7 of our 10 games on the road, has any other team done that yet?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Yes Yes, I/We know he's an explosive jumper, but what else? First step you say? The guy can't even dribble the ball! He's falling all over the place when he does.



if you watch the games, it doesn't take him much for him to blow by his defenders. but as you say his not a good dribble thus he gets stuck after his inital blow by of the defender, which results in a turnover. but noone expected him to be an instant difference maker, along with Paxson. he himself said he drafted more on his potential than anything, and remember his only 20 and 9 games into the season. he'll get better as the season progresses...

as with many big men, he just needs atleast one go to move, then he can progress from there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> if you watch the games, it doesn't take him much for him to blow by his defenders. but as you say his not a good dribble thus he gets stuck after his inital blow by of the defender, which results in a turnover. but noone expected him to be an instant difference maker, along with Paxson. he himself said he drafted more on his potential than anything, and remember his only 20 and 9 games into the season. he'll get better as the season progresses...
> 
> as with many big men, he just needs atleast one go to move, then he can progress from there.


ERob part deux


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> big ben should get his props. everyone is hating on his contribution because we're not winning, and we're bound to blame the player that has the biggest price tag on our team. but we all knew he doesn't bring scoring what so ever, and he never has his whole career. on the defensive end, he still does a great job, its just a little hard when he plays centre at his size, yet his still probably the tallest player on the court for the bulls most of the time, so even when he boxes out for our players to rebound the ball, our players just are too short to get those rebounds.



Exactly, Houston was like land of the Giants, killing the Bulls on the boards and second chance points.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> ERob part deux


God forbid that your right. Shame on you...

then again, ERob did have a jobshot.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i agree with the assessment of Big Ben's ability. His teaming with Rasheed in the pistons' paint was the main reason why both men were having such success when they were together in motown. Usually Rasheed could take care of the offensive post work, and Ben would be responsible for the defensive stuff.

Here, Ben has been degraded to having to work with such "post players" like PJ Brown and andres nocioni. Wallace was labeled as a C, sure, but when in Detroit he wasn't the post player, it was always Rasheed, and Ben would be right there for the easy tip in or tap away if Rasheed missed the post, just because he knew how his shots would come away (if missed).

No one (except Sweetney) has any post game at all in Chicago, and considering our starting PF at this point is Nocioni, and that Sweetney has barely played, except when he isn't supposed to be playing, I think that says it all about where our problems are and why Big Ben is struggling.

I mean, he's getting what he should be at the defensive end. Those offensive rebounds are not coming because he has no help at all in the paint. And on top of that, the Bulls' backcourt players pass to him, expecting him to play with his back to the basket, something which he has never done (nor been asked/expected to do in his entire career). The poor guy then proceeds to look completely lost and has to take off 5 critical seconds off the clock before he can finally find someone. No point at all in throwing him the ball down low. The way he gets points it through tip-ins/putbacks and the occasional free throw.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Big Ben: 41mins, 8pts, 12rebs - 5off, 2ast, 3stls, 2blks and 0to.

thats what he was MEANT to bring, and he is. his just not getting help from the other players. thats why we needed to keep chandler or get someone like wilcox, or just some other 7 footer with half decent skills. 

we're just vertically challenged, and sure we have skilled players in other positions, but being tall can have its advantages even if your not that skilled with having big ben by your side. you can get boards just by being close to Ben when he boxes out the oppositions best players, also when he taps offensive rebounds they can just go straight up for a dunk. having big ben down low, can open up space for the other big below. but when we get offensive boards, we don't go up strong with it, because noone can, its just thrown back out for another long jump shot.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

the thing is, the chandler-wallace idea is starting to look like it would have been perfect. chandler has SOMEWHAT of a post game, but for whatever he missed (which would have probably been a lot), Ben would have been there for the tip in. That's how he gets his offense. For him to get the ball right at the edge of the paint, is not what he's used to.

I'll admit it, Chandler is by no means going to be any better for NO than he was here, nor do I think he ever will be. But he and Ben would have definitely made each other's lives easier and would have consequently improved our post presence combined.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

anorexorcist said:


> the thing is, the chandler-wallace idea is starting to look like it would have been perfect. <b>chandler has SOMEWHAT of a post game</b>, but for whatever he missed (which would have probably been a lot), Ben would have been there for the tip in. That's how he gets his offense. For him to get the ball right at the edge of the paint, is not what he's used to.
> 
> I'll admit it, Chandler is by no means going to be any better for NO than he was here, nor do I think he ever will be. But he and Ben would have definitely made each other's lives easier and would have consequently improved our post presence combined.


WOW, this is completely news to me. Did I miss somehow Chandler's post game for the last 5 years? He has post game? This news is more shocking than our 3-6 record so far.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anorexorcist said:


> the thing is, the chandler-wallace idea is starting to look like it would have been perfect. chandler has SOMEWHAT of a post game, but for whatever he missed (which would have probably been a lot), Ben would have been there for the tip in. That's how he gets his offense. For him to get the ball right at the edge of the paint, is not what he's used to.
> 
> I'll admit it, Chandler is by no means going to be any better for NO than he was here, nor do I think he ever will be. But he and Ben would have definitely made each other's lives easier and would have consequently improved our post presence combined.


there are some days that i would have prefered to have kept chandler with wallace, but there are just too many pro's and con's with that combo. other teams would only have to guard 3 players on the defensive end. Wallace and Chandler almost has the exact same looks when they recieve the ball on the offensive end, a look of shock and confusion as to why they even got passed the ball in the first place, along with no offensive moves what so ever. on the flip side, as you said, they would have killed the offensive boards, and got a few more tip in and tip back dunks between them. Big Ben and Chandler would have both also been benefical to each other on the boards also as they are both good at boxing out, so you'd like the chances of one of the other getting the board. but i believe our defense would come around, you add chandler to the mix our offense would become more stagnent.

someone like having wilcox by wallace's side would be perfect, because someone like wilcox can and is able to go up quickly and slam it down. wilcox would have loved playing with wallace, as wallace would have screen for him and boxed up for him all day long for wilcox to get easy dunks. we need a big with someone length that has decent hands that can just dunk the darn ball. thats whats sickening about our balls, noone can really go up strong, our going up strong consists of lay ups. and thats the main reason why we don't get calls, because we don't go for the dunk, or in our case, don't have the ability to, so though our intention of driving hard is a positive, the fact that not many of our players can actually finish with a dunk is a negative.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> the tools are all there, thats what we see. we see length, and his atheletic ability. we see his explosiveness, and his great first step. his leaping ability, along with his quick second leap. he just plays too fast paced as alot of people say, he doesn't know how to play within himself, and doesn't know when and when not to extert his energy. his just not patient... espically on the offensive end.


That's all fine and good, but we're talking about a player who people are hyping as the centerpiece of our championship push in the far term. Do I see lots of potential and promise in Tyrus? Yes. Do I see a player worth getting in the way of a trade for Paul Pierce or Kevin Garnett? Absolutely freaking no way in hell.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

-We played that formation DaBullz noted where Ben sits in the corner while the point guard "runs the offense." Why do we do this when it clearly has NEVER worked (unless someone on the team is having hot streak which just covers the structural inefficiencies of it) ? Ben TOUCHED the ball only a handful of times, the 1st and 2nd quarter and basically the whole game. I'm no statician or coach but I don't think you can score many points without having the ball in your hands. 

I was wondering why he didn't demand the ball or look for it. It's very painful to watch that formation fail time and again without our best weapon being involved in any way. Like when Carmelo knows he's already made shot, I already see and hear the brick whenever I see this particular offensive set in motion.

That's why Ben needs to play point more often even when Duhon is in. What's there to lose ? Were doing a lot of it already.

-Whenever Ben did handle the ball, mostly in the 2nd quarter, it would be in the process of "running the offense", it's not the fluid kind of offense (that I saw against Milwaukee), where he handles the ball and dishes to an open guy with one pass. 

-Tyrus and Thabo are exciting, but (assuming they stay) like every other Paxiles Bull player, they're eventually going to be accused of being inconsistent players. Brandon Roy or any other young player probably would look the same under this strategy and rotation. It would have to be some older player with a reputation to get Skiles to change his scheme.

-I get the overall team vibe that the more you play defense and the less mistakes you make, the more you're entitled to shoot.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Skiles Stubborness is clearly getting to me right now.

1. With sitting ben,i know he's been good,till today,but who's to really say he was to blame for our slow start's,and who was to say that he wouldn't have shot just as good or better starting.

2.Yes our D hasn't been,great as year's past but it hasn't been that bad either,i just think people are making thier shoot's on us more then ever.Still though when we do play great D at time's we have nothing to show for it because we don't run any post up play's for our only post threat's in noc,and deng.plus with starting kirk and duh now that make's us a even worse offensive team with 2 pass 1st basically pg's. I think deng and noc should be iso a few time throughout the game's and allow them to post up and get team's doubling and in foul trouble,esp when we need pt's.

3.Last why in the hell won't he play sweet's in dry spell's,just get him in thier, dump him the ball a few time's to get us some easy basket. I guarentee we will play even better on D with the extra energy we would have saved.Its too much to ask for us to play great D,then run all day on offense too.That's very tough and i think can be anther reason why we lose focus sometimes.If where not going to use sweet's i say trade him or realease him.Don't we not have that clasuse thing where we can eat 1 contract. why not his and then find someone out thier in free agency that we can dump the ball into sometime throughout the game.


Pax,and skiles are just as response for the bad start as are the player's because they both don't use thier power's to help or improve this team as they could.Pax should have gotten some low post player s in here during training camp,and skiles should know that deng is our most consistant offense weapon with ben struggle from time to time post the guy up and iso him.I really don't see much W's this year if thing's cont.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ScottMay said:


> That's all fine and good, but we're talking about a player who people are hyping as the centerpiece of our championship push in the far term. Do I see lots of potential and promise in Tyrus? Yes. Do I see a player worth getting in the way of a trade for Paul Pierce or Kevin Garnett? Absolutely freaking no way in hell.


well thats a totally different arguement. i was only answering on my personal perception on him. i also don't think he was ever considered being a centerpiece in any regards. he has and always been considered a project by fans, by skiles and paxson. 

with him getting in the way of getting PP or KG? thats a different arguement, and unless there are any signs of paxson even thinking about it, i don't like argueing about speculations. but of course, if you could get a great proven player and trade TT along with other players, of course i would.

but back to TT, he is and will be a project. but in my honest opinion, i don't think he'll take as long as curry or chandler to develop. also if i were paxson, i would have drafted Aldridge and Brewer, because of Aldridge size, length and decent offensive skills i thought we needed, and brewer aggressive style. but im happy and have accepted TT and Thabo, and have realized we'll have to wait for TT to develop and Thabo his great, but his more a finesse player that i don't think we needed, but also did in a sense that we needed a big guard with pointguard skills.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

things the bulls need to do to win games:

make ur freethrows

no silly turnovers

play kryhapa

let ben run the point 

drive to the basket


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> I think Hinrich and Gordon could have played better had they not got into early foul trouble. Hinrich still gets no respect from the refs, he picked up 2 quick cheap fouls and that took him out of the game. Then he pokes the ball away from Kobe and quick whistle cause the ref probably doesn't believe Hinrich can steal the ball from Kobe!


I respectfully think that sums up the whole game ... Refs (and I kept checking their pockets for bills sticking out for some reason) neutralized Hinrich almost immediately and he NEVER was able to establish a rhythm or get comfortable the rest of the night. He certainly got no respect from THOSE refs.


Also -- What happened to Viktor Khryapa?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

soonerterp said:


> I respectfully think that sums up the whole game ... Refs (and I kept checking their pockets for bills sticking out for some reason) neutralized Hinrich almost immediately and he NEVER was able to establish a rhythm or get comfortable the rest of the night. He certainly got no respect from THOSE refs.
> 
> 
> Also -- What happened to Viktor Khryapa?


the thing about hinrich is, when he doesn't have a good start or when he gets a ticky tack foul, he becomes easily flustered, and starts getting fustrated. he lets mistakes, bad calls, missed shots affect his game way too much. you know once his fustrated and a few things don't go his way, his pretty much done for the game. his not very level headed at all... perfect example was bruce bowen, it only took bruce bowen the first quarter and hinrich was done for. where as todays game, it took him two questionable calls in the first quarter, it got to his head and he was done for the rest of the game as well.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Strange game. Very slow and muddling. Stern should here and by, ban all games taking place on Sunday.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> things the bulls need to do to win games:
> 
> make ur freethrows
> 
> no silly turnovers


I'm quite disappointed in these two.

Freethrows is something that we haven't seemingly improved at. Ben, Kirk, Deng and Noc are all shooting slightly below their career average. (The new ball?????)

Silly turnovers should go down the more experience you get.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

"..stupid no headband rule. i want my headband back dammit!!"


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

thats his kryptonite. get it back and he'll be superben


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


>


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> the thing about hinrich is, when he doesn't have a good start or when he gets a ticky tack foul, he becomes easily flustered, and starts getting fustrated. he lets mistakes, bad calls, missed shots affect his game way too much. you know once his fustrated and a few things don't go his way, his pretty much done for the game. his not very level headed at all... perfect example was bruce bowen, it only took bruce bowen the first quarter and hinrich was done for. where as todays game, it took him two questionable calls in the first quarter, it got to his head and he was done for the rest of the game as well.



I didn't want to put it that way, but yeah. It's not like the guy is is a giant baby with a generous five o'clock shadow ... but he does tend too much to let stuff like that rattle him too easily and it's very ironic given his otherwise toughness.

That said, I tend to wonder about his mental preparation sometimes.

And I don't want that interpreted as a knock on him, but I have to wonder.

That said, there are still some 72 games left and not too late to turn it around. The "Circus Trip" is always a stone drag.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


Aw come on just because you're 100 years old ...


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

As for free throws...didn't BG have a higher percentage when he took that little "practice" shot before shooting each ft when he was a rookie? 

Bring that "practice" shot back, BenG!

And, Skiles, let BenW have his headband back!


----------

